
Fifty years ago yesterday, Geminis 6 and 7 made the first rendezvous in space - wtbob
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/428973/gemini-christmas-space
======
jessriedel
At the time, it was not at all clear that in-orbit rendezvous would be
feasible. One of the reasons this is so important is that it enabled lunar
orbit rendezvous.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_orbit_rendezvous](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_orbit_rendezvous)

This drastically reduced the total launch mass for the Apollo missions.

~~~
caretcaret
I celebrated when I made my first rendezvous in Kerbal Space Program. It's not
easy to do and knowing that it was done in real life with tougher constraints
was awe-inspiring.

